# is u.s. spec E30 higher than euro model?



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere that the u.s. models had a spacer in the front suspension because the euro spec was too low? Is this true and can the spacer be removed?
:dunno:

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your comments but the question has not been answered. I recall reading an old original spec sheet for the Bavaria long before I bought mine, that stated that the Euro model of the E3 and E9 did not meet minimum ground clearance specs to be imported, and that a spacer was used in the front suspension to raise it slightly. As I look at my car and at various illustrations of the front suspension, I can not see where this spacer might be. In the next 2 weeks I will be replacing the front struts and was hoping for some insight.
A zillion (140) of you have read this post, have even one of you a helpful comment?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

My '72 3.0CS has aluminum spacers between the struts and the fender well to raise the front bumper height about an inch.
My '72 2002 had them but I removed them.


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

mgthompson said:


> My '72 3.0CS has aluminum spacers between the struts and the fender well to raise the front bumper height about an inch.
> My '72 2002 had them but I removed them.


Thank you!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

It was bumper and headlight height requirements. I dont think it was ground clearance.

I dont have them on my Bavaria or 2002, the already were gone.


----------

